# Cleaning a Headstone



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

We have a headstone in the local cemetery that badly needs a clean. The headstone is/was white so I'm guessing it's either Limestone or Marble and as there are not too many black veins in it, I'm swaying more to Limestone.

Does anyone have any advice on cleaning headstones at all? I've been this morning with the usual Barkeepers Friend powder and cream and the household Flash cleaner but nothing seems to help with the ingrained muck.

Any help or advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

FiestaRed said:


> We have a headstone in the local cemetery that badly needs a clean. The headstone is/was white so I'm guessing it's either Limestone or Marble and as there are not too many black veins in it, I'm swaying more to Limestone.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on cleaning headstones at all? I've been this morning with the usual Barkeepers Friend powder and cream and the household Flash cleaner but nothing seems to help with the ingrained muck.
> 
> Any help or advice would be really appreciated.


HG does a headstone cleaner. If you look in a specialist household goods place/local ironmonger they usually carry the range. If not a well-kown auction site - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HG-Hages...368103&hash=item3626655daa:g:6v4AAOxyni9S~ho~ will see you right.

Caution, I've used many other HG products and they are excellent but have never had cause to use a headstone cleaner. But their pH neutral natural stone cleaner is very effective and I'd assume it is much the same stuff.

Peter


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help Peter, really appreciated. Just checked online for a stockist and found one less than a mile away from me who has the Headstone Cleaner in stock.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

HG do some excellent products. On the off chance you need to try something different
LTP do a product called Mouldex which is also for cleaning natural stone.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

HG are stocked at B&Q also, brilliant products especially the mould remover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Vossman said:


> HG are stocked at B&Q also, brilliant products especially the mould remover.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Funnily enough, I've just sprayed that on our wooden patio table that I've just dragged out of the shed.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Just to say a big thank you to everyone for pointing me in the direction of the HG Headstone Cleaner, it's worked a treat.

Still a few marks on the headstone but the HG stuff did more with just a quick spray and no effort than it took me a good hour with a brush and powders.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

You could ask this guy how he does it. Merican but I love reading his research into the story behind the headstones.

https://www.facebook.com/TheGoodCemeterian/


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi mate,

I've done a little volunteering with a trust that maintains graves of Victoria Cross recipients that fall outside of the CWGC.

Machine used is a doff steam cleaner, really lifts the grime without threatening the integrity like a pressure washer would. 

It's an expensive special but of kit though


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

randomgary said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I've done a little volunteering with a trust that maintains graves of Victoria Cross recipients that fall outside of the CWGC.
> 
> ...


What a great way to volunteer your time. Massive respect to you mate.


----------

